

Ask HN: OSS library to "apizize" your app? - sinzone

I'm building an open source library that can apizize any function in your backend just by writing an XML element in a configuration file. It will handle not only the response, but also dispatch the requests. You don't have to deal with formats, authentication and client libraries: it's all handled by the library.<p>Any thoughts?<p>Thx.
======
the_sinz
Yeah actually It would make me save some time when integrating different
backend parts together. When it comes to integration it's definitely a mess
dealing with different services and an intermediate layer, if well written,
could be the right solution.

------
aphyr
-1 for XML configuration, +1 for automation. There are some ripe candidates for shared libraries; auth, routing requests, and serialization chief among them.

I'm also curious about integration--what's the binding to the backend?

~~~
sinzone
I was thinking of implementing first a PHP library, and annotations are not so
popular among the PHP community. The binding is achieved through reflection on
the functions configured. Different http methods can be configured for every
function, and custom complex objects (like a model class) are supported in the
response. I plan to add Ruby support with an annotation based configuration as
a next step.

------
Raphael
what?

